# Bay fishing



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Looking for a ride , Galveston , east west Mattie , Poc , Sabine , calcashue , wade or drift , off work right now and open during the week , will split expense gas ... Let me know thanks . Used to guide 13 years ago in Poc know that area well and east Mattie . Thanks


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

I am still off work so if anyone needs someone to fill a spot , I pay for gas and help with boat clean up , wade or drift ......


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

I am still available , couple 2coolers I have offers for rock port and POC , but have to stick closer to H town right now due to job interviews , east or west bay , boat or wading I a open for . Thanks , it might take a few days to clear up after this storm and I wil be ready .

Thanks steve


----------



## jessefrancisco (Oct 7, 2006)

Going out in the morning from the Dike looking to split fuel and bait 125.

let me know 832.896.6794 my name is Jesse


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

artys only said:


> I am still available , couple 2coolers I have offers for rock port and POC , but have to stick closer to H town right now due to job interviews , east or west bay , boat or wading I a open for . Thanks , it might take a few days to clear up after this storm and I wil be ready .
> 
> Thanks steve


Hey Steve, let me know when you want to go. Im off tues-thursday and always looking for some company. You dont need to pitch in anything the boat already has gas and drinks.

All we need is Ice and maybe a few beerz.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Cool*

Hope fully weather will get right , where do you go out of ? I will be in for sure ,


----------

